# 9" Nimbochromis venustus (Male)



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is my pride and joy! He's around 9", aggressive, and loves to eat. He was getting all ancy in the video because he figured he was about to get more food! 

Apologies for the poor quality photos, he's not one for staying still for long.





















[video]https://vid.me/RC1J[/video]


----------

